# FSA SL-K 10 speed crankset with 11 speed chain



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

Greetings..Has anyone ever successfully tried using The FSA-SLK 10 speed crankset with any campy 11 speed rear derailluer/chain. I know FSA has an 11 speed chainring specifically for Campy 11 but i am trying to get the most from this crankset. Will the chain be wide enough to accomodate the chainring's teeth and will the spacing between teeth match the spacing between each link, Thanks in advance...


----------



## doc2g (May 9, 2009)

I've been using this combo on my cross bike for 3000 miles with no issues. The chainring width difference is .1 mm. All chains have same link lengths.


----------



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks..time to pull the trigger


----------



## eo1bart (May 13, 2008)

TheCapMan said:


> Thanks..time to pull the trigger


Hey I'm looking at buying a 10 speed SL-K for my Campy 11 speed group. How did that work out for you?


----------



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

I havent set it up yet, still waiting for one more part before i can complete the build. Will keep you posted when its done.


----------



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

My current set-up is campy athena 11 speed with a 10 speed FSA-SLK 53/39. the shifting is flawless from small to big-ring and back. My other bike has campy athena on a steel frame while this set up is on a cad 5 cannondale. The FSAs feel stiffer than the athena crakset. No big difference in shift accuracy between all campy components vs the fsa/campy.


----------

